# NEW: Any IUI advice



## davies60 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi all, my wife and i are in the process of saving for IUI treatment. Any advice anyone has would be greatly received


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

My husband and I were told yesterday that assisted conception is the only way for us to have a child due to low sperm count. 

The Drs went through the options with us which are IUI, IVF and ICSI. 

We have been advised not to bother with IUI as it only a 20% success rate with my age of 26. We have decided to have the ICSI and even though it's 6 x the price of IUI it's a 70% success rate. 

Wishing you all the best with your IUI

Mrs p


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Davies60 and welcome!  

Myself and my DW are currently having IUI but on the NHS so no advice about self funding I'm afraid!   I am on IUI cycle 5 and it's quite an emotional process each time it fails but I live in hope it will work for us.  
If you have any questions about the IUI itself feel free to drop me a PM!


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi and welcome,

My wife and I did five cycles of iui last year. The first two were cancelled as I didn't get a positive ovulation reading. It might be a good idea to start doing ovulation sticks to see if you pick up a positive. Some people also do temperature charting but due to my work I never did. The book taking charge of your fertility is a good read as to how to do charting. 

We then went onto do two natural iuis and as I'd never picked up a positive on a OPK the clinic scanned me around day ten and then as follicle was a good size I was given a trigger shot and had iui 24 hours later.

The medicated cycle I did injection of gonal f for a week or so, had scan, tigger shot and then iui 24 hours later.

My clinic only does the actual iui after 24 hours but I know some clinics do it up to 36 hours after a positive OPK.  Probably a good idea to check with clinic what their procedure is. I do wonder if the procedure was done after a longer period then 24 hours if I'd have had success?

Choosing sperm is a good thing for you and your wife to talk about. My wife and I have had three donors overall. We chose a donor that had similar eye and hair colour to my wife and that had a good education level. Donor conception network is a good website for dealing with sperm donors and thoughts and feelings that could come up.

If we had unlimited money we would have carried on with iui however we don't so switch to IVF and are now 21 weeks pregnant. 

Good luck.


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi My wife and I are just in the middle of our first iui cycle. We've been very lucky and got funding for 3 unmedicated iui. Our doctors were fab and gave us a full fertility work up including HSG etc before even putting in for funding so we knew going in that there is absolutely nothing wrong. 
My experience so far is that iui feels very relaxed and I am feeling very positive about the whole experience (even if it takes us a few goes!) having seen friends go through IVF and the stress of all the drugs I'm definitely happier to be doing things as naturally as possible!


----------



## stars2014 (May 14, 2014)

Hi Davies60, 

My wife & I have had two IUIs this year starting in Feb..we are now 12 weeks pregnant. We had medicated cycles because of PCOS but just a positive post that it can work for some. Everybody is different and each cycle is very different. If I can give you any advice it is to relax as much as possible, the first time I thought about it constantly and cut down on everything I like! The second time I was more blasé and even forgot to take my injections on the hour but it ended up being the successful cycle. I put that down to being relaxed. If the 3 cycle package didnt work for us we would of gone down the ivf route, and weighing up the cost of everything we did spend just as much as a cycle of ivf. Thankfully it worked for us so I wish you luck on your journey xxx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi, my DW and I had nhs funding for 6 IUI's, we had 5 in total and got a positive result on our fourth round that ended in mc at 7 weeks , after the bfn on our 5 th round we moved on to ivf, we had a positive result but again ended in mc at 5 weeks. We have just had a fet and I am currently 5 weeks pregnant but obviously very nervous due to previous mc. If we had been self funding I think we would personally go straight into ivf dues to cost/ sucess balance. I would definitely have a fertility check, this time around I was treated as though I suffered recurrent mc, which is useually done after 3 mc, so had added drugs of fragmin & steroids and we also used embryo glue, hopefully this time around little bean will stay with us. Good luck in whatever you decide, it at times can be one hell of a rollercoaster but worth it in the end....hopefully x


----------

